# Unlock Galaxy Tab 10.1 4G LTE



## Alsatea (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi guys:
Can I unlock this device to use by another carrier?(out side U.S)
Can I use 3G sim(Microsim) or 3G network on it?
I'm waiting your answers guys.


----------



## RICOSSN (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi Alsatea,

I have the same issue, please as soon as you find out how to unlock the Galaxy Tab 10.1 4G LTE coul you let me know ?

Any one could help us ?


----------



## sinhumane (Oct 23, 2011)

in short ---- no, you cannot unlock a verizon 4g lte gtab for any other provider. it has the radio hardware to support verizons part of the 700mhz spectrum and thats it. no 3g, no att lte, nada. your only option would be connecting to another carriers hotspot through wifi.


----------

